# Biceps Routine



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

You ready for more science? Pectorals, triceps, and wrist flexors have a thread; now it's your biceps turn. As always, let's begin with anatomy, physiology, and kinesiology.

The biceps are one of the most simple skeletal tissues you have. The _biceps brachii_ consist of a long head and a short head:






*You can not isolate either head of your bicep*. Try it out for yourself; you'll always feel both heads being activated to some degree.

So what about exercises? How do you correctly activate the function of your biceps?

Always do direct bicep work
Isolate your biceps
Keep your forearm supine (palms facing you/facing forward)
Use Partials to keep constant tension (thus maximum microtearing)
Never allow arm movement (which isolatng biceps will cause)
*Mind-muscle connection is #1*
8-12 rep range for choosing heaviness

*Exercises*
This is where all the *bullshit* lives on youtube and other media. As you can see above, the biceps are a small muscle group that has virtually 2 functions. *You don't even need 3 exercises, much less 5 or more.*

*Seated Concentration Curls*





Place your elbow on your inner thigh. Lock you arm against your thigh; DO NOT allow your arm to move. DO NOT swing your body. Do partials-stop right before your hand is all the way down, and stop right before your hand is completely up. Too light, and it's pointless; too heavy and your cheating.

*Note:* Use any variation of this as a second exercise. Preacher Curls, Cable Concentration Curls, whatever. Isolation, not cheating, and supination is what your exercise chosen should have.

*Hulk's Choice-Heavy Standing DB Curl*
My choice to start my biceps routing is heavy Standing DB curls. As with all my body parts, *I focus on strength for my first exercise*. This means with my SDBC:

Cheating is allowed for strength progress
Full ROM is utilized
3-5 rep range in heaviness

Strength is important to me, and honestly it may be more important than my physique. With SDBCs, my goal is to curl 100lb DBs (yes, all my goals are insane), so I use this exercise to get me there. 

With cheating, I mean a little body english is allowed. The less, the better. In a perfect world, there would be no need to allow any body sway. The swaying is the price to gaining strength. *If you never allow a little cheating, you would never allow yourself a heavier weight.* Full ROM is a must, or I can't claim a valid 1rm weight. I must stick to 3-5 reps, or my muscle will adapt more to Type 1 and its substrates, instead of the necessary Type 2 fibers and its substrates.

*Most important thing is using the rules of anatomy to EXPERIMENT! Find what exercises best fit your body. Just use the guidelines and have fun gettin those gains!*


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Most of the people at my gym aren't even curling, they're doing what I call 'bicep lean backs'. The angle of the elbow joint barely moves, looks like they're about to do the limbo. :32 (14):

Oh, and they do them in the freaking squat rack. My gym only has ONE squat rack.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 5, 2019)

Good Read, Thank you for taking the time to post this. I'm actually about to go do arms here in a couple hours. 
I've always wondered about why so many different bicep movements when it's a pretty basic muscle that just seems like it needs to be squeezed.  
I think it was a muscle & fitness magazine I was reading one time that said something about doing hammer curls to activate some tiny muscle under the bicep to help make them peak? It was like 6 months ago when I read this so **** me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 5, 2019)

You don’t think it’s a good idea to perform elbow flexion at different angles/ranges of motion? Depending the position of the humerus it makes a difference in where the bicep is working harder. When ever you perform curls your bicep is always working long and short but whether it’s a preacher curl(shoulder is flexed) or an incline curl(shoulder is stretched) makes a difference in the contraction and which part of the bicep is actually activated more which will influence overall bicep growth. That’s why bodybuilders always use a various angles for different movements. Not YouTube there’s a ton of idiots on there just speaking biomechanics....


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Yeah, I feel that way too. One of the bicep muscles is biartucular, so it crosses the elbow and shoulder joint. Exercises like preacher curls put that particular muscle at a disadvantage, so the monoarticular bicep muscle is favored.

Always thought doing both was the way to go.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 5, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> You don’t think it’s a good idea to perform elbow flexion at different angles/ranges of motion? Depending the position of the humerus it makes a difference in where the bicep is working harder. When ever you’re perform curls your bicep is always working but whether it’s a preacher curl(shoulder is flexed) or an incline curl(shoulder is stretched) makes a difference in the contraction and which part of the bicep is actually activated more which will influence overall bicep growth. That’s why bodybuilders always use a various angles for different movements. Not YouTube there’s a ton of idiots on there just speaking biomechanics....




This!

And do drop sets or youre a beotch.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 5, 2019)

Good read ...

My only comment would be the 2 exercise rule .. while I only do 2 exercises of bicep in any particular arms session but I have 8 to 10 bicep exercises I rotate from standing - barbell curl or dumbbell curls .. seated - barbell or dumbbell curls ... also machines and cables ... 

I also rotate through phases ... low reps & high reps every 60 days ... sometimes high and low reps different weeks ... depending on goals (and to keep workouts ever evolving).


----------



## DF (Mar 5, 2019)

Peak bi contraction is at 3/4 ROM.  Why is it a must for full ROM?


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Good read ...
> 
> My only comment would be the 2 exercise rule .. while I only do 2 exercises of bicep in any particular arms session but I have 8 to 10 bicep exercises I rotate from standing - barbell curl or dumbbell curls .. seated - barbell or dumbbell curls ... also machines and cables ...
> 
> I also rotate through phases ... low reps & high reps every 60 days ... sometimes high and low reps different weeks ... depending on goals (and to keep workouts ever evolving).



Yea, and i would be a liar if I said I never changed it up. Definitely agree with having a pool to choose from.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

DF said:


> Peak bi contraction is at 3/4 ROM.  Why is it a must for full ROM?



Simple.

"__lbs on __ is my 1rm" gets responses of "doesn't count" or "doesn't matter if no full ROM" if you make a lifting claim without full ROM.

I jumped to 140s on flat bench yesterday, but I can't claim my new max for db flat bench is with 160s unless I filmed it with a proper full ROM rep.

That's why.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

I think maybe DF is talking about tension?


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> You don’t think it’s a good idea to perform elbow flexion at different angles/ranges of motion? Depending the position of the humerus it makes a difference in where the bicep is working harder. When ever you perform curls your bicep is always working long and short but whether it’s a preacher curl(shoulder is flexed) or an incline curl(shoulder is stretched) makes a difference in the contraction and which part of the bicep is actually activated more which will influence overall bicep growth. That’s why bodybuilders always use a various angles for different movements. Not YouTube there’s a ton of idiots on there just speaking biomechanics....



Ergo "*mind-muscle connection is #1*." MMC makes or break your choice for an exercise.

Only an idiot does an exercise because science says "__ activates biceps more than ___" If your forearm is supine and flexion of the elbow happens, its up to YOU and your MMC to say what exercise is best.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I think maybe DF is talking about tension?



Regardless of why, i explained why full ROM is a must for my SDBCs


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Good Read, Thank you for taking the time to post this. I'm actually about to go do arms here in a couple hours.
> I've always wondered about why so many different bicep movements when it's a pretty basic muscle that just seems like it needs to be squeezed.
> I think it was a muscle & fitness magazine I was reading one time that said something about doing hammer curls to activate some tiny muscle under the bicep to help make them peak? It was like 6 months ago when I read this so **** me if I'm wrong.



*You can NOT change muscle insertions (peak or no peak)*


I don't know why that truth hasn't been accepted yet..

Blame mommy and daddy if you have Sergio Oliva bicep peaks but want Arnie's


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

But if we're talking about OVERALL biceps development(because I'm sure the vast majority are looking for that vs a 1rm curl of some sort), wouldn't you agree that developing both biceps muscles to their best potential and the brachiallis underneath to push the biceps out makes sense?

I'm not saying to train them in a 1:1:1 ratio, but I think you'd be leaving potential on the table by neglecting any area. Similar to your overall forearm development thread.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> But if we're talking about OVERALL biceps development(because I'm sure the vast majority are looking for that vs a 1rm curl of some sort), wouldn't you agree that developing both biceps muscles to their best potential and the brachiallis underneath to push the biceps out makes sense?
> 
> I'm not saying to train them in a 1:1:1 ratio, but I think you'd be leaving potential on the table by neglecting any area. Similar to your overall forearm development thread.



I think this is what I was thinking of right here.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> But if we're talking about OVERALL biceps development(because I'm sure the vast majority are looking for that vs a 1rm curl of some sort), wouldn't you agree that developing both biceps muscles to their best potential and the brachiallis underneath to push the biceps out makes sense?
> 
> I'm not saying to train them in a 1:1:1 ratio, but I think you'd be leaving potential on the table by neglecting any area. Similar to your overall forearm development thread.



My brachioradialis is worked on forearm day, since it belongs more to that group.

Yes, you should work every muscle.

Don't be OCD like me though, where you even work your pollicis longus (thumb muscle), unless for reason.

Edit: if you mean try to target both heads, it's pointless. Biceps are one muscle where you can't seperate the heads. IF I'm wrong, please show me.

I spent an hour trying to target the bicep short head, constantly holding it to feel the short head move seperately.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Not target, but emphasize. If you shorten both ends of a biartucular muscle, it places it into active insufficiency. For the biceps, if you were to perform a curl with your shoulder raised, the long head would be shortened at both the proximal and distal attachments, so the short head of the biceps would be emphasized.

Similar to seated calf exercises emphasizing the soleus, the monoarticular muscle of the calf.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

At worst, you're still working the muscles through a different force curve


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *Exercises*
> This is where all the *bullshit* lives on youtube and other media. As you can see above, the biceps are a small muscle group that has virtually 2 functions. *You don't even need 3 exercises, much less 5 or more.*



I'm in on this one. Back work hits your bi's hard. In my opinion, direct bicep work is just a finishing movement to empty the tank.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Not target, but emphasize. If you shorten both ends of a biartucular muscle, it places it into active insufficiency. For the biceps, if you were to perform a curl with your shoulder raised, the long head would be shortened at both the proximal and distal attachments, so the short head of the biceps would be emphasized.
> 
> Similar to seated calf exercises emphasizing the soleus, the monoarticular muscle of the calf.



Oh, my mistake.

Yep, that should be done. I think I should've added to the "experiment" advice towards that-even thought about it-but my post looked too long as it was. So, tell people to experiment and they'll eventually do as you suggested, albiet unintentionally.

In fact, I used cable curls to do emphasis on a head in the past. Now I just stick to seated C curls and SDBCs.

Also, importantly, the results gained from trying to emphasize a bicep head isn't worth my time. My exercises I chose for the present are adequate.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

It would be sweet if we COULD target individual muscles like that. My vastus lateralis really needs to pick up the slack!


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> It would be sweet if we COULD target individual muscles like that. My vastus lateralis really needs to pick up the slack!



Stick to BB Front Squats and other exercises that take glutes outta the picture


----------



## Viduus (Mar 5, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I think this is what I was thinking of right here.



Came here to say this.. yes that’s what you were thinking of.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 5, 2019)

snake said:


> I'm in on this one. Back work hits your bi's hard. In my opinion, direct bicep work is just a finishing movement to empty the tank.



Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 6, 2019)

snake said:


> I'm in on this one. Back work hits your bi's hard. In my opinion, direct bicep work is just a finishing movement to empty the tank.


That’s how I look at it. I do one, occasionally 2 exercises for bis. I don’t have good bicep genetics anyway so I don’t worry about em too much.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 6, 2019)

My bicep routine consists of preacher curls, heavy-light DB curls ("running the rack" 40, 35, 30, 25, 20, 15, 10), and lately the straight DB at like 50-60lbs but holding all the way completely out on the bar and pulling shoulders back - it seems to help with shoulder rotation and forces me to engage full ROM and not do cheat curls. I always had a huge insecurity about my biceps so it's probably just me being weird but I like to hit bi's on most upper days.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Mar 6, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You ready for more science? Pectorals, triceps, and wrist flexors have a thread; now it's your biceps turn. As always, let's begin with anatomy, physiology, and kinesiology.
> 
> The biceps are one of the most simple skeletal tissues you have. The _biceps brachii_ consist of a long head and a short head:
> 
> ...



Hey Hulk, where's the triceps thread at?


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Right here:https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29314-Triceps-routine


----------



## Grizzly911 (Mar 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Right here:https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29314-Triceps-routine



Thanks Hulk!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2019)

Only an idiot would try a 1rm DB curl or try curling a 100lb DB. Seriously stupid.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Only an idiot would try a 1rm DB curl or try curling a 100lb DB. Seriously stupid.



Are you not aware of strict curl competitions?

Have you not see people curl 100lb DBs? I admit, definitely with vody english.

Nothing wrong with having high goals, even if impossible to reach.

What's stupid is the standard average people set. That's why the majority of people die being mediocre.

Of course, your opinion, like mine, is all subjective. In the end, not 1 **** can be given for another person's opinion beside your own.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

I just wanted to say:

All of you, whatever you set out to do, do it with all of your heart.

Everyone here has so much potential. It would be a sin for me to never push everyone in using all of your potential. Every one of you can be far greater than what I could ever be.

I come across as an asshole who shoves facts and opinions on everyone. It's because I want you all to have to tools to become far more incredible than everyone else and myself (laughably easy to surpass me).

Here's to you becoming the best of the best.

"And that's the way it is." Thursday, March 6th, 2019. Good night.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Are you not aware of strict curl competitions?
> 
> Have you not see people curl 100lb DBs? I admit, definitely with vody english.
> 
> ...



i am aware of them. I just think they’re stupid. Like slingshot bench division at a powerlifting meet.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2019)

Shake weight seems to cover all this shit


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks again hulk 
what’s your opinion on hammer curls or even plate curls. I’ve been doing plate curl with a 45 at the end of my bicep training and I really feel it. I know you said you focus on mainly supinated work but curious what you thought about a neutral grip added in?
current bicep workout it 
heavy bb curls 4-6 rep range 
preacher curls 8-12 
plate curls 4x failure


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Thanks again hulk
> what’s your opinion on hammer curls or even plate curls. I’ve been doing plate curl with a 45 at the end of my bicep training and I really feel it. I know you said you focus on mainly supinated work but curious what you thought about a neutral grip added in?
> current bicep workout it
> heavy bb curls 4-6 rep range
> ...



Supinated=fully biceps

Hammer Curls=brachioradialis

Biceps training is not brachioradialis training. Keep brachioradialis on forearm day. Remember, this is direct work muscle group training.

Neutral grip is not one of the biceps main functions. Supination of the forearm is. Ergo maintain supinated forearms.

Plate curls? Mind-muscle connection is the #1 priority. My body throws out MMC in my biceps with bar curls. Bar curling is damaging to the wrists, too.

I can not tell you to stop bar curling-your body and MMC dictates what YOU do. If you made me decide, then no; I wouldn't allow the punishment to your wrists woth bar curling.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 8, 2019)

Ton of good info HS, as always your threads do not disappoint.  

I do have to agree with some though, I don't know of anyone that makes 1RM claims on curls, just bench/squat/deads.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ton of good info HS, as always your threads do not disappoint.
> 
> I do have to agree with some though, I don't know of anyone that makes 1RM claims on curls, just bench/squat/deads.



The 1rm is with *everything*.

I have to complete a controlled, full ROM rep with:

Flat DB Bench w/ 220lb Dbs-17 reps minimum (Eric Spotos's limit)
940lb Deadlift. Cailer Woolam's limit
890lb Front Squat. Above Derek Kendall.
251lb Strict Bar Curl. Above Denis Cyplenkov.
450lbs BB Overhead Press. Above Josh Bryant.
#4 Captains of Crush Gripper. Only 5 people to close it. 

No controlled, full ROM? Not allowed to say "I can lift __lbs on __".

I am obsessed with being the strongest person ever. I know the probability. I know how unlikely the above is. I do *not* care.

I will die never having said "I can't" or "I never tried".


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> The 1rm is with *everything*.
> 
> I have to complete a controlled, full ROM rep with:
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I think it is critical to set goals even if they are a bit lofty.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 8, 2019)

I thought you had back issues?  How are you going to deadlift?


----------

